# Pressure Washer Question



## DIYchick (Oct 2, 2007)

I recently purchased a Best Bee Clean BB2760 pressure washer on the internet. I'm thrilled with it - Honda engine, great power, excellent overall value. I used to just hose things down with the garden hose - now I'm hooked on pressure washing. It's fun and a smaller sized girl like me can do it! 

Question: I'm going to keep my pressure washer, during the winter, in my garage. (The garage is not attatched to my house.) I live in Maryland and the winters can get pretty cold. Do I need to drain the gas out of my pressure washer when I put it away for the season? Do I need to drain out the pump or engine oil? I saw some antifreeze product, to be used with a pressure washer, but wasn't sure what it was for.

Any help you can give me would be great!


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

You will want to use the pump saver for the pump. There is also a product you can add to the gas called stabil that will keep it good for the winter. Make sure all water is out of the lines before you put it away. Should be fine come spring.


----------



## HenryBockman (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi DIYChick,

I'm in Maryland also. Keep your pressure washer indoors. If it freezes it can destroy it.


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

Have your man take care of that stuff......


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Jan 31, 2008)

You've got to be kidding me, Garth - that's the best reply you can come up with?

Freakin' Neanderthal...

Some of us actually prefer our women independent and strong - of course we don't have to deal with the issues you're working through...

Mac


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

JGarth said:


> Have your man take care of that stuff......


Now this is a silly thing to say.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

BuiltByMAC said:


> You've got to be kidding me, Garth - that's the best reply you can come up with?
> 
> *Freakin' Neanderthal...*
> 
> ...


And this was totally unnecessary and does not belong on a forum.


----------



## Barry M (Feb 28, 2007)

*Pressure Washer Storage*

I'm in Indiana so I deal with the winter weather also. Like Henry said it is probably best and easiest to try and store it indoors then you don't have to worry about it.

Otherwise you can just winterize it. I use mine all winter long doing commercial accounts so I am winterizing it all the time. Basically you just have to run some antifreeze through the pump. You can use the pink RV antifreeze. 

The way its done is to feed the unit antifreeze instead of water like usually. Use a short piece of feed hose and hook it where you would normally hook the garden hose. Hold it up in the air so it will gravity feed to the pump, start the unit on low idle, and start pouring antifreeze in the feed hose. It's best to use a funnel. When you see antifreeze starting to spray out the outlet (where your pressure hose is usually hooked), then shut down the unit and you're done, it's winterized. It won't take much antifreeze to winterize it maybe a 1/4 gallon, but if you're storing it for a while then just use a good half gallon or so to make sure the pump is definately got anitfreeze in it. Drain all your hoses out good or just keep them indoors


----------



## McGaw (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm from Canada, so we keep our pressure washers in the corner of our igloos, just make sure there are no loiquids in it otherwise it can freeze, expand and compact, and then crack/ explode.


----------

